# Recommend me an incubator



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hiya

I want a shop baught incubator, cant be bothered with home mades anymore!

My dad is buying it me, so dont want anything over 100quid, however want a good hatch rate and must keep a stable temp. 

I was thinking the herp nursery 2?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

the "good hatch rate" is down to you and your animals...

stable temps?... that does'nt happen in the wild...

quality make of incubator? cant help, i make my own...


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

give recs a pm on here ! his are a little more than £100 but make him a offer as hes always open to them and they are fantastic incubators !


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I prefer the shop made ones tbh, thanks for the reccomendation though


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I now have a Brinsea hatch maker incubator, that i baught for £20 instead of £199!! Its also more or less brand new!!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

is it any good?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah, i am very pleased with it! Easy to use and set up, and seems to be keeping temps perfectly!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

what are you incubating


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

6 leo eggs and 16 beardie eggs, it does say in my drop down sig


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

cool good luck


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ta bud

What leo morphs do you have?


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

super hypos
hypos
high yellows


u?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

1.1.0 Super hypo
1.2.0 Normal
0.1.0 choc albino (however have thoughts of it being a mack snow)
0.2.0 Het bell albino (hopefully coming soon)


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

nice selection


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, should get the breeding coming along nicely!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

Im getting really pissed off with incubators, there arent alot of sites on the internet that are even the slightest bit usefull


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

What do you want to know? RFUK will help you!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

I just switched from vermiculite to perlite, its so much better!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ah brilliant, whys it better mate?


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

Its not wet to the touch so it doesnt make the eggs mold so much, and you only have to add water once


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ah right, i may move onto that then, if i ever get a time without eggs!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

thats my problem, I cant experiment without it being very quick without loosing heat


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah, i think the way to experiement would be to fill 2 cricket tubs, one iwth perlite one with vermiculate and add the same water, the same heat etc and see which is better


----------

